# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Փոքր և միջին ձեռնարկատիրությունը ՀՀ-ում:

## Katka

Զարգացած երկրներում նույնիսկ տնտեսության շարժիչ ուժը  փոքր բիզնեսն է: Այս փոքրիկները աշխատանքով են ապահովում հազարավոր մարդկանց, ՀՆԱ-ի աճի մեծ տոկոսը ապահովում: 

Ինչպիսի՞ն է փոքր բիզնեսը մեր երկրում: Ինչպիսի՞ դժվարությունների է այն բախվում: Ինչպե՞ս աջակցել փոքր բիզնեսին: Գիտե՞ք երկրների փորձ այս ոլորտում կատարված բարեփոխումների ուղղությամբ:  Ճգնաժամից հետո ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի փոքր բիզնեսը մեր երկրում: 


Եկեք քննարկենք :Smile:

----------


## Katka

> Զարգացած երկրներում նույնիսկ տնտեսության շարժիչ ուժը  փոքր բիզնեսն է: Այս փոքրիկները աշխատանքով են ապահովում հազարավոր մարդկանց, ՀՆԱ-ի աճի մեծ տոկոսը ապահովում: 
> 
> Ինչպիսի՞ն է փոքր բիզնեսը մեր երկրում: Ինչպիսի՞ դժվարությունների է այն բախվում: Ինչպե՞ս աջակցել փոքր բիզնեսին: Գիտե՞ք երկրների փորձ այս ոլորտում կատարված բարեփոխումների ուղղությամբ:  Ճգնաժամից հետո ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի փոքր բիզնեսը մեր երկրում: 
> 
> 
> Եկեք քննարկենք


Ուզում եմ բաժանել մասերի` հետո առանձին-առանձին քննարկելու համար`
-ֆինանսավորման
-հարկային
-իրավական

----------

